# Java 1.5 to Java 1.4 Konverter Gesucht



## m03 (9. Apr 2007)

Hi Leute!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Konverter, der Java 1.5 in Java 1.4 konvertieren kann.

Also alle Generics auflößen, alle for-Schleifen umwandeln und alle Annotations entfernen.

Ich brauche das, weil ich ein ziemlich großes Projekt auf einem PPC-Linux (Yellow Dog Linux) zum laufen bekommen muss. 

Alternativ dazu wäre natürlich eine 1.5 JRE für PPCs, aber die gibt's scheinbar noch nicht.

MFG
m03


----------



## m0rph3uz (17. Apr 2007)

Ich habe gehofft, dass mir hier jemand helfen kann *verzweifelt*


----------



## Lim_Dul (17. Apr 2007)

Schau dir mal http://retroweaver.sourceforge.net/ an


----------

